
Imageric.com – Thousands of absolutely free photos, vectors and videos - talavasek
https://imageric.com
======
mgav
EVERY image and vector I found while searching on this site was FOR SALE via
ShutterStock (i.e., NOTHING was free)

------
rapnie
No privacy policy, no explainer of biz model, About page points to FB (I'm not
on it), monitored with Avospy.com ..

No thanks, I'll stick with wikimedia :)

~~~
Freak_NL
It's just a huge Shutterstock advertisement.

Search for anything: say, _guinea pig_.

The 'Best Free Stock Photos of Guinea pig' list is just the same set of photos
seen on the front page. Not a single cavy in sight!

That is either a huge bug (ouch!) or just plain old bullshit.

They do conveniently show you 'Best Royalty-Free Stock Photos of Guinea pig'
which all redirect to Shutterstock.

Screenshot:
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/Tt5QMX05ViRMba1Q/imageric.co...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/Tt5QMX05ViRMba1Q/imageric.com)

------
newscracker
Unsplash [1] is a nice alternative that I’ve checked out a few times. Use for
any purpose is free. No attribution required (though it’s recommended). It has
proper documentation on the license, privacy policy, etc. There are even apps
available to browse, download images from the site and use. Anybody can
contribute images to it.

P.S.: I’m not associated in any way, except as an end user, with Unsplash or
any other photo/image service.

[1]: [https://unsplash.com](https://unsplash.com)

